# MLB



## Colin1230 (Mar 10, 2021)

I've been watching a few spring training games and it looks like the Royals may have a chance of winning a few games.
How's your team doing?


----------



## jaxgatorz (Mar 10, 2021)

Orioles fan here. My goal is to not lose 100 games.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 10, 2021)

GOOOO   Rays...    gonna win it all this year


----------



## old sarge (Mar 10, 2021)

Cinc'y Reds fan here.


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 10, 2021)

Lifelong Mets fan here, don't laugh.  They have a lot of promise with a new owner, but they have a lot of promise at the start of most years.  We'll have to wait and see.  To understand the plight of a Mets fan, I'll share an example.  A few years ago, they won 11 in  a row in the 2nd week of the season.  As they started winning 6,7,8 etc in a row, my wife would say "Look they won again", I'd say, no reason to get excited, been there done that.  Sure enough it ended.  Then they eventually go to the World Series and lose in 5 games.
I'll always be a Mets fan, although I don't know why, lol.


----------



## bigfurmn (Mar 10, 2021)

Twins fan here. All I have to say is "Go Red Sox, and take the motherfing Yankees with you"!!!


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 10, 2021)

bigfurmn said:


> Twins fan here. All I have to say is "Go Red Sox, and take the motherfing Yankees with you"!!!


Agree!  I dislike the Yankees too.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 10, 2021)

Will watch a lot of the Braves games wife is a bigger fan than I am. I get her the MLB package she's that addicted lol. Will probably take her to a few games this year haven't been to the new stadium yet and yes that would be her idea of a perfect vacation


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Mar 11, 2021)

O’s fan. And I would not like to talk about it. Haha


----------



## WaterRat (Mar 11, 2021)

bigfurmn said:


> Twins fan here. All I have to say is "Go Red Sox, and take the motherfing Yankees with you"!!!


Haha, as a Twins fan I heartily agree! The Twins see pinstripes in the playoffs and forget how to play...


----------



## OldSmoke (Mar 11, 2021)

Giants and Mariners. I don’t care about winning as much as just seeing them play again!


----------



## Colin1230 (Mar 11, 2021)

It will feel like life has begun again when the wife and I can spend the day at Kaufman Stadium again. Win or loose, it is such a nice place to be at.
Let's Go Royals


----------



## negolien (Mar 11, 2021)

I was a Blue jays fan since 86 now MLB can suck a fat one. Bunch of spoiled ass rich people. Not one took a pay cut during the pandemic. They complain about cops but require them to protect the games and themselves. Hope they go bankrupt /shrug.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Mar 11, 2021)

Wife likes the Braves & Twins.  I periodically follow them as well as the Phillies.  I find more fun in our local college  and  minor league teams.


----------



## bigfurmn (Mar 11, 2021)

Wurstmeister said:


> Wife likes the Braves & Twins.  I periodically follow them as well as the Phillies.  I find more fun in our local college  and  minor league teams.


We have some very good amateur teams around here. I prefer to watch those guys play for the love of the game, plus the beers are cheaper there!


----------



## Wurstmeister (Mar 11, 2021)

Absolutely!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 11, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> Lifelong Mets fan




My grandson was a pitcher and played for the Mets...   He made it to AA Binghamton...  They sent him to Puerto Rico one winter to get more work in...  He hurt his shoulder and the Doc there told him he was ok and to work through it...  He tried pitching a couple more times and said screw you... came back to the states and team Doc told him his rotator cuff was torn...  after rehab he came back but could never get his accuracy back...  they released him in 2015...  His fast ball was 97 mph ...   

One of his pitching buddies from the team got traded and ended up with the Dodgers...  got himself a World Series ring last year ...


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 11, 2021)

JckDanls 07 said:


> My grandson was a pitcher and played for the Mets...   He made it to AA Binghamton...  They sent him to Puerto Rico one winter to get more work in...  He hurt his shoulder and the Doc there told him he was ok and to work through it...  He tried pitching a couple more times and said screw you... came back to the states and team Doc told him his rotator cuff was torn...  after rehab he came back but could never get his accuracy back...  they released him in 2015...  His fast ball was 97 mph ...
> 
> One of his pitching buddies from the team got traded and ended up with the Dodgers...  got himself a World Series ring last year ...


WOW!  That's very interesting.  97 mph very impressive.  He got so close and then the injury.  So sorry for him.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bigfurmn (Mar 11, 2021)

Conversation made think of this.


----------



## TXBBQinAZ (Mar 11, 2021)

Let's go Cubbies! Just happy that they season will start on-time and be able to catch a game in Arizona.

Stephen


----------



## Colin1230 (Mar 11, 2021)

Spring training 2020, my wife and I flew out to Surprise, AZ the week after I retired hoping for a great start to the baseball season. That didn't happen.  Air travel shut down shortly after arriving home. Still, we got somewhat of a season and I'm thankful for that. This year we have high hopes.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 11, 2021)

Years back when we lived in central FL the wife had worked at the same hospital for over 25 years so got lots of vacation time. I ran our business so schedule was fairly flexible most of the time. The Braves had Disney's Wide World of Sports as their spring training home and we'd get season tickets for it. We'd take our 5th wheel or my Dad's motorhome over and put it in an RV park for the month. She would look at the spring training schedule and arrange her work schedule around it and would catch every game held at Disney. I would go when I could and if I couldn't one of her friends from work would go over and stay and go with her. We did this for like 4 or 5 years and she attended every "home" spring training game and I usually attended about 75% of them.
Hopefully we get a full season this year and they allow fans all year as she's putting in for time off tomorrow so we can go take in 4 or 5 games we haven't been to the new stadium yet.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 12, 2021)

Yankee fan here. Been one since the late 60s. Side note: my grandfather was a huge Dodgers fan. He went to most every home game, and allot of away games.  Gramps would even travel to Florida and watch their spring training season. Once they moved to LA his love for baseball vanished. That move broke his and many other many other Brooklynites hearts. The Trolley Dodgers were no more in their eyes.

Dem Bums took on a literal meaning that day in May 1957. The day baseball died.
Chris


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 12, 2021)

bigfurmn said:


> We have some very good amateur teams around here. I prefer to watch those guys play for the love of the game, plus the beers are cheaper there!


We have the Redbirds here in Memphis. Triple A team for the Cardinals. They have a excellent stadium to play in, And yep the beers are cheaper!
Jim


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 12, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> Lifelong Mets fan here, don't laugh.  They have a lot of promise with a new owner, but they have a lot of promise at the start of most years.  We'll have to wait and see.  To understand the plight of a Mets fan, I'll share an example.  A few years ago, they won 11 in  a row in the 2nd week of the season.  As they started winning 6,7,8 etc in a row, my wife would say "Look they won again", I'd say, no reason to get excited, been there done that.  Sure enough it ended.  Then they eventually go to the World Series and lose in 5 games.
> I'll always be a Mets fan, although I don't know why, lol.




<<<<<I'll always be a Mets fan, although I don't know why, lol.>>>>>

Why???   Does the name "Tom Seaver" ring a Bell???

Always been a Philly Fan, and Seaver gave us Nightmares!!!

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 12, 2021)

I remember when the Mets traded Nolan Ryan. Hindsight is 20/20. 

Chris


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 12, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> <<<<<I'll always be a Mets fan, although I don't know why, lol.>>>>>
> 
> Why???   Does the name "Tom Seaver" ring a Bell???
> 
> ...


That's 100% right on, Bear!  Tom Seaver was and is my all time favorite ball player.  Grew up watching him.  Ironically, the only time I saw him pitch live, was opening day 1984 against the Phillies, and I think Steve Carlton, when he came back to the Mets from the Reds.  This after I forgave them for letting him go in 1977, but that's for another time.  I've been to many Met games, never got to see him live until then.  He struck out Pete Rose 3 times.  The Mets won.  Truly one of the greatest of all time.  Carlton was nothing to shake a stick at either.  Although his refusal to talk to the press for many years was disappointing to many fans, but I understood why.


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 12, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> I remember when the Mets traded Nolan Ryan. Hindsight is 20/20.
> 
> Chris


I'll never forget it Chris, it was the beginning of sooooo many terrible trades they've made over the years.
2 words, if you mention them to any lifetime Met fan, will start a long conversation.
Those 2 words are "Jim Fregosi".  Now if you'll excuse me, I have to wash my mouth out with a shot of Scotch, lol.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 12, 2021)

I liked Carlton, but Mike Schmidt was my favorite All-Around Ball Player.

Plus I liked Rick Wise, and I'll never forget the record he made, which will probably never be broken, when he pitched a No Hitter & hit two Home Runs in the same game.  Not much chance of that one ever being beaten.
I think the Phillies Traded Wise for Carlton.

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 12, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> I'll never forget it Chris, it was the beginning of sooooo many terrible trades they've made over the years.
> 2 words, if you mention them to any lifetime Met fan, will start a long conversation.
> Those 2 words are "Jim Fregosi".  Now if you'll excuse me, I have to wash my mouth out with a shot of Scotch, lol.



Yeah the Mets got the short end of the stick on that trade. A broken down shortstop for a future hall of fame pitcher. Who wasn't a bad fighter either. I still have a beer glass from 1970 that my dad got at a gas station celebrating the 69 World Series win. He had to do some finagling to get it. As you needed X number of fill-ups to get one, but since we were from VT visiting Long Island. The gas station attendant gave it to him. Must have been my cute innocent smile that did it, or my 10 year old pouty  face.  

Chris


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 12, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Yeah the Mets got the short end of the stick on that trade. A broken down shortstop for a future hall of fame pitcher. Who wasn't a bad fighter either. I still have a beer glass from 1970 that my dad got at a gas station celebrating the 69 World Series win. He had to do some finagling to get it. As you needed X number of fill-ups to get one, but since we were from VT visiting Long Island. The gas station attendant gave it to him. Must have been my cute innocent smile that did it, or my 10 year old pouty  face.
> 
> Chris


That's a cool collectible.  Hang on to that.  Nolan Ryan was a good fighter.  It was nice back then when gas stations gave away stuff for fill ups, or coupons collected.  I remember my Mother collected S&H green stamps, then when you filled enough books to get what you wanted.  Ah the good ol' days, right?  I started working in gas stations in the late 70's and remember we were giving away pocket calculators, weird right?  I still had one of the leftovers as recently as 6 years ago.  Battery lasted over 20 years, lol.


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 12, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> I liked Carlton, but Mike Schmidt was my favorite All-Around Ball Player.
> 
> Plus I liked Rick Wise, and I'll never forget the record he made, which will probably never be broken, when he pitched a No Hitter & hit two Home Runs in the same game.  Not much chance of that one ever being beaten.
> I think the Phillies Traded Wise for Carlton.
> ...


Schmidt was a true powerhouse hitter.  He clobbered the Mets plenty.
I do remember Rick Wise's no hitter and the 2 HR's.  You're correct they traded Wise for Carlton.  Truly one of the "WISEst" trades ever.  That record may never be broken.  Here's one that won't ever be broken.

Johnny Van Der Meer pitched back to back no hitters.  To beat that you have to pitch 3 consecutive no hitters.  I truly don't think that's possible.


----------



## bigfurmn (Mar 12, 2021)

Hey Mets fans??? Remember when you fleeced my Twins of an amazing pitcher named Johan Santana??? Then they tried to tell us we got the better end of the trade.


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 12, 2021)

Yes.  He did great the first 2 years.  Then after his no hitter , the only one in Met history, he got injured, recovered, injured, etc.  Was never the same after the no hitter.  They always question that no hitter because of 1 questionable call, slow roller down the third base line.  I watched it on TV live, and it is debateable.  It was one of the better deals the Mets have made. But 1 out of so many bad deals, right?


----------



## bigfurmn (Mar 12, 2021)

Take a look at theTwins trade history. Are you an old washed up has been??? Here is a massive contract.
I was at the Santana game at the Metrodome when he threw out his shoulder the first time. You could hear his elbow 30 rows up.


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 12, 2021)

Ouch. That had to be rough.  Twins trade history similar to the Mets.  Both teams have had some great players though.  In 1969 Twins won their Division but lost to the O's in playoffs, right?


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 13, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> Schmidt was a true powerhouse hitter.  He clobbered the Mets plenty.
> I do remember Rick Wise's no hitter and the 2 HR's.  You're correct they traded Wise for Carlton.  Truly one of the "WISEst" trades ever.  That record may never be broken.  Here's one that won't ever be broken.
> 
> Johnny Van Der Meer pitched back to back no hitters.  To beat that you have to pitch 3 consecutive no hitters.  I truly don't think that's possible.




LOL---Certainly not likely. 3 No hitter in a row??? Never!
On Wise---How many No hitters are pitched?
And How many times does a pitcher hit 2 homers in one game?
Now do them both in the same game. LOL

Mike Schmidt was a "Golden Glove Third Baseman" *10 times *too.

Bear


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 13, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---Certainly not likely. 3 No hitter in a row??? Never!
> On Wise---How many No hitters are pitched?
> And How many times does a pitcher hit 2 homers in one game?
> Now do them both in the same game. LOL
> ...


All true.  Especially now with most pitchers being pulled after 6-7 innings.


----------



## olecrosseyes (Mar 15, 2021)

White Sox and Cubs fans here. The wife and I watch em both but when it comes to an inner city play we are a house divided.


----------



## Inscrutable (Mar 15, 2021)

jaxgatorz said:


> Orioles fan here. My goal is to not lose 100 games.





SmokingUPnorth said:


> O’s fan. And I would not like to talk about it. Haha


Lifelong here too ... Grew up in 60’s in Elmira NY with the AA Orioles farm team ... many of the 69-71 major players came through there, and Weaver the manager.  Was a great time and place to be a young baseball fan.


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 15, 2021)

Inscrutable said:


> Lifelong here too ... Grew up in 60’s in Elmira NY with the AA Orioles farm team ... many of the 69-71 major players came through there, and Weaver the manager.  Was a great time and place to be a young baseball fan.


Then you must've seen a lot of the greats like Palmer, Cuellar, etc?  I'm not familiar when or where the great Oriole players came from.  I've always thought Weaver was one of the best managers.  Along with Billy Martin and Lasorda.  Although they all managed teams I hated, lol.  But give credit where it's due, and these were great managers, IMHO.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 15, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> Then you must've seen a lot of the greats like Palmer, Cuellar, etc?  I'm not familiar when or where the great Oriole players came from.  I've always thought Weaver was one of the best managers.  Along with Billy Martin and Lasorda.  Although they all managed teams I hated, lol.  But give credit where it's due, and these were great managers, IMHO.




I always called Tommy Lasorda a "Traitor". Him being from  Norristown----Not far from Philly, and him doing a Great Job managing Dodgers, and Philles can never seem to get a good Manager. I think Lasorda is 94 years old now!!

Bear


----------



## Inscrutable (Mar 15, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> Then you must've seen a lot of the greats like Palmer, Cuellar, etc?  I'm not familiar when or where the great Oriole players came from.  I've always thought Weaver was one of the best managers.  Along with Billy Martin and Lasorda.  Although they all managed teams I hated, lol.  But give credit where it's due, and these were great managers, IMHO.


Yup. Weaver managed 4 years - 3 titles and one 2nd place.
Palmer, Paul Blair, Don Baylor, Dave McNally, Mark Belanger, Andy Etchebarren, ... long list.
Opposition had some great ones too ... saw George Scott (Pittsfield/RedSox) hit the top of the flagpole in dead center ... one of the hardest hit balls I’ve ever seen.

And a special treat was Lou Pinella on the team, always arguing with Earl (usually after a late night on the town).
Even with loyalty to , the ‘69 series was tough on me ... Mets were a sentimental favorite, and a helluva staff to match up with O’s ... Seaver for sure, but also Koosman, Ryan, Gentry.


----------



## Inscrutable (Mar 15, 2021)

Tough sledding since then ... in the decades of 60’s and 70’s the O’s averaged 94 wins ... in the 00’s and 10’s just 73 wins. 
sigh ...


----------



## Colin1230 (Mar 15, 2021)

Man, great baseball history here! Thanks guys for making this a fun thread.


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 15, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> I always called Tommy Lasorda a "Traitor". Him being from  Norristown----Not far from Philly, and him doing a Great Job managing Dodgers, and Philles can never seem to get a good Manager. I think Lasorda is 94 years old now!!
> 
> Bear


I think Lasorda just passed in January, and he was 94, pretty sure.  Phillies and the Mets have a terrible time getting good managers on  a regular basis.  Dallas Green? Managed the Phillies pretty good I think?


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 15, 2021)

Inscrutable said:


> Yup. Weaver managed 4 years - 3 titles and one 2nd place.
> Palmer, Paul Blair, Don Baylor, Dave McNally, Mark Belanger, Andy Etchebarren, ... long list.
> Opposition had some great ones too ... saw George Scott (Pittsfield/RedSox) hit the top of the flagpole in dead center ... one of the hardest hit balls I’ve ever seen.
> 
> ...


The Mets had quite a pitching staff, but was it 69 or 70 when the O's had 4 20 game winners?  I don't think that has happened since.  Palmer, McNally, Cuellar, can't remember the 4th.


----------



## Inscrutable (Mar 15, 2021)

It was Pat Dobson. And yeah, it was ‘71.
And that Goliath got beat by the Pirates.


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 15, 2021)

Pat Dobson, ok.  Familiar.  The early 70's Pirates were for real.  Now they haven't been to the big game in many years either.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Mar 15, 2021)

Inscrutable said:


> Lifelong here too ... Grew up in 60’s in Elmira NY with the AA Orioles farm team ... many of the 69-71 major players came through there, and Weaver the manager.  Was a great time and place to be a young baseball fan.



that’s awesome.. I’m from Ohio, I became a O’s fan from my dad who is also from Ohio and not sure how that started but we use to go on vacation every summer to Baltimore for an orioles game.  There is just something about Camden Yards that you can’t compare anything else to! O’s game we’re both my daughters first baseball games as well as mine!


----------



## Inscrutable (Mar 15, 2021)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> that’s awesome.. I’m from Ohio, I became a O’s fan from my dad who is also from Ohio and not sure how that started but we use to go on vacation every summer to Baltimore for an orioles game.  There is just something about Camden Yards that you can’t compare anything else to! O’s game we’re both my daughters first baseball games as well as mine!


That’s fantastic! And yeah, did a great job with Camden. Back in the day, Memorial was not a place you wanted to visit for a night game.


----------



## bigfurmn (Mar 15, 2021)

olecrosseyes said:


> White Sox and Cubs fans here. The wife and I watch em both but when it comes to an inner city play we are a house divided.


My grandfather was a lifetime Chicagoan, he once told me "If you're in Chicago and someone tells you they are a Cubs and White Soxs fan... Check your wallet, watch and keys. Then run like hell!"


----------



## tanglefoot (Mar 15, 2021)

bigfurmn said:


> Twins fan here. All I have to say is "Go Red Sox, and take the motherfing Yankees with you"!!!


YEAH.....THAT!!


----------



## olecrosseyes (Mar 15, 2021)

bigfurmn said:


> My grandfather was a lifetime Chicagoan, he once told me "If you're in Chicago and someone tells you they are a Cubs and White Soxs fan... Check your wallet, watch and keys. Then run like hell!"


LOL! My Uncle was a staunch Cubs man. When we came to visit he could never get tickts for all of us.
So growing up I got to see the Sox about 6 times. Hence I'm a Sox fan first and a Cubs 2nd.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 16, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> I think Lasorda just passed in January, and he was 94, pretty sure.  Phillies and the Mets have a terrible time getting good managers on  a regular basis.  Dallas Green? Managed the Phillies pretty good I think?




That's debatable:
I like to say The Phillies won the World Series in spite of Dallas Green, not because of him.  And the Phillies were packed with talent that year. Gene Mauck was supposed to be a Good manager, but a little before my time.

Bear


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 16, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> That's debatable:
> I like to say The Phillies won the World Series in spite of Dallas Green, not because of him.  And the Phillies were packed with talent that year. Gene Mauck was supposed to be a Good manager, but a little before my time.
> 
> Bear


You may be right about Dallas Green, but Gene Mauch was a great manager, problem he snatches defeat from the jaws of victory.  At least in the 1964 season, I believe it was 64, Phillies were poised to win it all, and they blew it in the last weeks of the season, all of a sudden they tanked at the end of the season, and the Cardinals went to the series that year.  I had to look it up, Phils lost 10 of their last 12 games in 64 to finish tied for 2nd because Mauch used his 2 best starting pitchers on 2 days rest for 7 of those last 10 games.  Yikes!  Similar to the 2009 Mets who were in first place until the last week of that season and in tru Mets fashion blew it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 16, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> You may be right about Dallas Green, but Gene Mauch was a great manager, problem he snatches defeat from the jaws of victory.  At least in the 1964 season, I believe it was 64, Phillies were poised to win it all, and they blew it in the last weeks of the season, all of a sudden they tanked at the end of the season, and the Cardinals went to the series that year.  I had to look it up, Phils lost 10 of their last 12 games in 64 to finish tied for 2nd because Mauch used his 2 best starting pitchers on 2 days rest for 7 of those last 10 games.  Yikes!  Similar to the 2009 Mets who were in first place until the last week of that season and in tru Mets fashion blew it.




Yup---64 was a couple years before I actually watched them, but I heard all the complaining. Apparently they plum wore out Robin Roberts during that doubled up rotation in those last 12 days, and blew it.

Bear


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 16, 2021)

Jim Bunning too.  Robin Roberts you may have heard once pitched a no hitter for 13 + innings and lost, 1960 i think.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 16, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> Jim Bunning too.  Robin Roberts you may have heard once pitched a no hitter for 13 + innings and lost, 1960 i think.




Yup---Roberts was a work-horse, but they killed him in 64.
Bunning went Cuckoo!

Bear


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 16, 2021)

Then Bunning became a Senator, right?  LOL. Of course after he pitched a no hitter against the Mets in NY on Father's Day 1964.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 16, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> Then Bunning became a Senator, right?  LOL.




I think so, but they say he went cuckoo too.

Bear


----------



## Inscrutable (Mar 16, 2021)

He was actually in the House of Rep AND Senate. 
And I think ‘cuckoo’ is a prerequisite for those jobs.


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 16, 2021)

Inscrutable said:


> He was actually in the House of Rep AND Senate.
> And I think ‘cuckoo’ is a prerequisite for those jobs.


Ya, he held the Senate seat that Rand Paul took.


----------



## Colin1230 (Apr 1, 2021)

Royals win home opener,14-10, against Texas in 4 hour and 26 minute, 8 1/2 inning game. Wow, what a game!  I'm so glad baseball is back.


----------



## MJB05615 (Apr 1, 2021)

Mets-Nationals postponed due to Covid concerns on the Nationals.  I'm glad it's back though.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 2, 2021)

Rays beat the Marlins opening day with a single homerun...


----------



## bigfurmn (Apr 3, 2021)

And the Twins blow another ninth inning lead (3 run)  only to lose in extras... So typical.


----------



## K9BIGDOG (Apr 4, 2021)

Since my Mets had their entire opening weekend ruined by the Nationals I had to make the most of the OTHER important spring Opening Day...






Which led to a good Good Friday dinner!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 4, 2021)

K9BIGDOG said:


> Since my Mets had their entire opening weekend ruined by the Nationals I had to make the most of the OTHER important spring Opening Day...
> View attachment 491823
> 
> Which led to a good Good Friday dinner!
> View attachment 491825



As much as I love Baseball, I'd enjoy catching 5 Nice Browns even more!!
Nice Job, Dog!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## MJB05615 (Apr 4, 2021)

K9BIGDOG said:


> Since my Mets had their entire opening weekend ruined by the Nationals I had to make the most of the OTHER important spring Opening Day...
> View attachment 491823
> 
> Which led to a good Good Friday dinner!
> View attachment 491825


Nice catch fellow Mets Sufferer, er Fan, lol.  I've been waiting for this season to start with more hope than in many years.  Hope they don't disappoint.


----------



## 912smoker (Nov 3, 2021)

BRAVES WIN BRAVES WIN BRAVES WIN


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 3, 2021)

912smoker said:


> BRAVES WIN BRAVES WIN BRAVES WIN


Yes they did.  I'm surprised it was such a blowout.  Gotta give them credit beating the superior Dodgers and the Cheating Astros against most odds.  They suffered several injuries and still won.  Impressive.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 3, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> Yes they did.  I'm surprised it was such a blowout.  Gotta give them credit beating the superior Dodgers and the Cheating Astros against most odds.  They suffered several injuries and still won.  Impressive.




Absolutely!!  Congrats to the Braves!
I don't even like them, but I was rooting for the Braves.
I just wish they would stop the stupid "Chop-Chop" thing. It's so annoying!!

Bear


----------

